# headphone bypass



## nickthelight (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone know of a way to use wireless headphones, through a TV, that does not cut the sound through the TV for everyone else? Perhaps using a different audio ouput somehow?

Any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I use the RCA audio output jacks to connect to my wireless headphones and can select TV speaker on or off in the menu options.


----------



## nickthelight (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a try. Could you tell me what TV you have or do you think this is a common feature?

Thanks again.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a Samsung LCD and a Sony LCD. Both have this feature.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

If using a cable or satellite box you could use the secondary output of the box and plug the headphones directly into that output.


----------

